# wlan trennt dauernd-magnetische felder?



## alex99 (27. Dezember 2008)

hallo. habe seit ca. 5 jahren wlan, und vor einem jahr router und wlan empfänger für pc erneuert, weil es in unregelmäßigen abständen immer die verbindung getrennt hat. jetz habe ich einen netgear router 108mb/s und ein passenden usb stick von netgear. habe alle möglichen einstellungen probiert, pc auch inzwischen gwechselt, auch betriebssystem. an was könnte das liegen? könnte es sein das an diesem ort, jetz blöd gesagt, irgendwelche elektromagnetische felder die das wlan stören? auch sind in den letzten jahren oft elektrische geräte kaputt gworden, kann jetzt natürlich auch nuir zufall sein.
ich hoffen jemand hat ein paar infos. danke


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Also... an magnetischen feldern wirds wohl nicht liegen, ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie du !

Bei mir lags daran, dass mein Nachbar den Gleichen W-Lan Kanal wie ich benutzt habe !

versuchs mal damit, dass du den W-Lan Kanal wechselst !


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2008)

bei mir hatte auch auch massive probleme, manchmal all 5min disconnects, manchmal nur alle 2 stunden. ich hatte auch 3 versch. kanäle gewählt, was aber nicht half, so dass ich es daher nicht auf die kanäle geschoben hab. aber dann hab ich doch nochmal den kanal gewechselt, und seitdem keine probleme mehr.

das stellt man btw bei den WLAN-optionen des routers ein.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2008)

@Herbboy:
Könnte auch sein, dass du einen "Hobbyfunker" in der Nachbarschaft hast, der mit billigem selbstgebastelten Gerät rumfunkt, welches saumäßig Oberwellen erzeugt und dein Wlan stört. Da gibt es dann nur eine sinnvolle Lösung - ein Kabel verlegen!


----------



## alex99 (28. Dezember 2008)

danke erstmal für die antworten. aber im konfig. menu ist die einstellung für kanal grau, das heitst ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen. es ist kanal 6 eingestellt.?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> @Herbboy:
> Könnte auch sein, dass du einen "Hobbyfunker" in der Nachbarschaft hast, der mit billigem selbstgebastelten Gerät rumfunkt, welches saumäßig Oberwellen erzeugt und dein Wlan stört. Da gibt es dann nur eine sinnvolle Lösung - ein Kabel verlegen!


  is ja egal, was der grund war, ich sag ja nur, dass der nun gewählte kanal das problem gelöst hat 


@alex: geh mal alle menüpunkte durch, ob da irgendein zugriff noch gesperrt is oder so. was für nen router hast du denn genau? steht was in der anleitung zu dem menüpunkt? du solltest den router per kabel konfigurieren, also nicht per WLAN - kann sein, dass es in DEM fall dann gesperrt is?


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. Dezember 2008)

Geh mal auf den Menüpunkt "Ansicht", und aktiviere "Expertenansicht" !
Vorrausgesetzt... diesen Menüpunkt gibt es bei dir !


----------



## alex99 (29. Dezember 2008)

habe jetzt die einstellun gefunden. wenn ich nicht mehr auf auto schalte sondern auf G&B oder nur g kann ich den kanal wechseln. jetz mal testen. was soll ich aber am besten auswählen? g&B oder g.


----------



## fr33zZe (29. Dezember 2008)

stell am besten g+b ein dann können 11Mbps und 54Mbps Geräte zugreifen#

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2008)

Kannst g&b nehmen. Damit werden dann 11 Mbps und 54 Mbps unterstützt.

Mal ne andere Frage: Bist zu sicher dass es am WLAN liegt. Vielleicht disconnectet auch deine Inet Verbindung? Das war mal bei mir der Fall. Nachdem der Techniker ne Parallelschaltung (im Hausnetz) aufgehoben hat, funktionierte es wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2008)

jo, wenn es nun nach dem kabelwechsel immer noch probleme gibt, dann müßte man mal per kabelverbindung testen


----------



## alex99 (30. Dezember 2008)

bin geraude dabei mehere kanäle durzuprobieren, es gibt ja imerhin 12. bei den ersten 4 kein erfolg, immer das gleiche problem...


----------



## alex99 (7. Januar 2009)

mit welchem programm kann ich auslesen was für kaäle die anderen wlans die ich finde benutzen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung, ob das überhaupt geht. ich weiß nur, dass man beim eigenen router nachsehen kann.


----------



## alex99 (11. Januar 2009)

hab gerade gesehen dass es mit dem programm netstumbler geht. mal schaugne was ich rausbekommen kann...


----------



## alex99 (16. Januar 2009)

ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass manchmal wenn es die verbindung trennt, es keine usb geräte mehr erkennt, die neu einzustecken sind. den wlan stick erkennt es nicht mehr, genauswenig wie wenn ich usb sticks einstekcke, nach einenm neustart funktionniert wieder allesnormal. an was könnte das liegen?


----------



## der Jo (16. Januar 2009)

alex99 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass manchmal wenn es die verbindung trennt, es keine usb geräte mehr erkennt, die neu einzustecken sind. den wlan stick erkennt es nicht mehr, genauswenig wie wenn ich usb sticks einstekcke, nach einenm neustart funktionniert wieder allesnormal. an was könnte das liegen?



evlt mal schauen ob der Stick die Option "computer kann gerät ausschalten um Energie zu sparen" eingeschaltet hat.

wenn ja - mach es aus


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (16. Januar 2009)

ansonsten stick oder usb anschluss defekt.

mfg


----------



## alex99 (17. Januar 2009)

wo kann ich diese option auschalten @der jo?

und auf usb anschluss tippe iich nicht, da der pc erst ein monat alt ist, und beim alten pc dasselbe problem war.


----------



## uuodan (17. Januar 2009)

Wenn man keine Geräte betreibt, die den b-Standard nutzen, sollte man den g-Standard auswählen. Mischbetriebe sind - vor allem bei funktechnischen Einrichtungen - immer nachteilhaft. Das fängt bei der Übertragungsqualität an und hört bei der Stabilität auf. 

Genauere Infos zu der verwendeten Hardware wären sinnvoll und hilfreich.


----------

